# Theodore Roosevelt State Park in Medora North Dakota



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I drove through there last summer but didn't have horses. I do know that the thoughts I had was if one of my horses saw those bison, they would have been in the next state.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I didn't camp there with horses, either, BUT I did see a wild stallion when I visited during a road trip, and man was it AWESOME!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, bump.
No one has stayed here?


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never camped there, but I went on a trail ride in the park at Medora when I was 12, so a loooong time ago. It's gorgeous and amazing and I would love to ride horses there again. Sorry I can't help you with the camping out part though.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I've camped without horses while passing through about five years ago. Really beautiful country and I longed to get further into it but did not have a chance. I think it would be awesome. Would love to ride and camp there. There a long long trail they were working on then. Native name. There was no one at the equestrian camp, which was huge.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Avna said:


> There was no one at the equestrian camp, which was huge.


 What time of year were you there? I LOVE being the only ones around at horse camping sites. I'm not brave/motivated enough to do backcountry horse camping, but I like the seclusion.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SammysMom said:


> What time of year were you there? I LOVE being the only ones around at horse camping sites. I'm not brave/motivated enough to do backcountry horse camping, but I like the seclusion.


Can't remember but it was summer. Plenty of bugs. We were driving out from California to Minnesota. We thought there were a lot of skeeters there until we got to Minnesota!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

@Avna it's the Maah Dah Hey trail : )
I love TRSP, it's right in my backyard. I go on backpacking trips through there several times a year, we're yearly pass holders and love to see the wildlife. While I have camped all over that park, I've never brought a horse, although I was planning on getting Dreams up there early next year. I have heard that you don't want to ride a mare through there, since the wild horses will come sniffing around. A friend of mine had a mare and they went camping for a night. Had to break up a terrible argument in the middle of the night between their gelding and that big white stallion roaming around, he wanted that mare and was going to run off anyone who said otherwise. But I know of other people who have ridden geldings and they never had problems. I'd love to see Dreams' reaction to one of the bison - I don't think I'll have to worry about keeping a safe distance; we'll be across the park in no time ; )

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Just wanted to add that yes, there are some bugs. Ticks are a problem in the summer, but I always use insect repellent anyway because the mosquitoes think I'm particularly delicious. If you bring bug spray it's not bad. Here's a link to the horsey part of their website : )
https://www.nps.gov/thro/planyourvisit/horseback-riding.htm

-- Kai


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

1st it is not a State Park but a National Park. There is only one camp ground in the Park for horses - Round Up Horse Camp. Reservations are via recreation.gov. If you are lucky enough to get the Camp - only your group will be there.

There are a few marked trails but often difficult to follow as the bison and other wild animals knock the post down that marks the trails. As it is a National Park, you can ride anywhere you wish.

We have been riding there for many, many years including last week and going back in a few days. Rarely have we had a bug problem. Great rustic camp with good water, out houses and a shelter. 

If you can not get a reservation at the National Park Camp (Round Up), Bar X and Buffalo Gap are good private owned camps that are next to the Park.


----------

